# need some ideas



## angelmommie06 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yesterday was my dh's and I 3 yr wedding anniversary. Well for me he got me a mother's ring. I have always wanted one. He ordered it before Christmas and will be getting it later today. 

Well I really don't know what to get him. I want to get him something I know he'll like and actually use instead of something that is just going to be sitting around or laying around. 


So what did you or would you get your dh?


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

First, What's a dh?

Second, what is he interested in? Hobbies, job, likes, dislikes, etc.


----------



## angelmommie06 (Jan 7, 2009)

dh means dear husband ( sorry I'm on a moms only forum and it's one of our things )

well h e likes anything Irish, football ( eagles ), Ice Hockey ( flyers ), Baseball ( red sox ). Music wise it's mostly metal that he likes. 

He works at a place called Cannondale and they make high end bikes.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I think Im going to take my H to a place you can rent really cool sports cars. its not for our anniversary or anything, just something fun i think my H would like.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry, two more questions. 

General price range?

Time frame?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

why not try and spoil the both of you to a night in a hotel.
or a treat to a spa day and massage ( make sure no child when you come home) nudge nudge and wink wink,
oh and nice naughty underwear.

and yes i did do this.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

(duplicate threads merged)


----------

